

Show HN: QuickKey, an iOS snippet keyboard that doesn't need full access - tinylittlefish
http://quickkey-app.com

======
tinylittlefish
I built this app because I got tired of entering my e-mail address over and
over to sign into apps, or entering my address when filling out forms, etc.

As far as I know it's the only custom snippet keyboard that doesn't require
enabling "Full Access" on iOS in order to work, so it's very respectful of
your privacy.

Questions or feedback welcome.

